# i am pin and my photo



## hzguang (Dec 8, 2006)

http://img747.photo.163.com/hzguang0...2538409188.jpg


----------



## Dawn (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Sanne (Dec 8, 2006)

welcome!!


----------



## juli (Dec 8, 2006)

to Specktra:!:


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 13, 2006)

to Specktra


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 13, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi there!  Welcome to Specktra - I am sure you'll love it here!


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Pin!  Welcome aboard!


----------



## jayme (Dec 19, 2006)

great to have you here ! ! !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------



## jazzebelle_jazz (Dec 19, 2006)

welcome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 it's nice here...right?


----------



## jayme (Dec 24, 2006)

Happy Christmas . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------

